# Dwarf Gourami Disease?



## bobthebadger53 (Oct 20, 2013)

I have a 10 gallon tank that has been established for almost a year. I recently added a few cory catfish, two guppies and a dwarf gourami last Saturday. I acclimated them properly but did not quarantine them.

Yesterday I found one of the guppies dead, but all the other fish were acting normally. I became very paranoid about the gourami and when I saw a small mark on his side I got nervous. I put in some stress coat and he just swam around like he had for the last few days. I may have seen white stringy feces like some people say but I'm not certain.

When I woke up he was upside down under the filter, dead after less than a week. Is dwarf gourami disease to blame? I am about to do a water change and I will test the water also.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

What other fish are in the tank before you added the new ones?


----------



## bobthebadger53 (Oct 20, 2013)

One albino cory and one oto are from my old 5 gallon tank.
I now have the four cories, one guppy and the oto.


----------



## ecojedifishes (Oct 4, 2013)

So sorry about your situation. I have been keeping up on Dwarf Gourami Disease since I lost 12 beautiful gouramis in 1 week from it and lost my platys too. According to the best fish doc I know, he says that the disease is likely an indovirus and can cross species - meaning not just staying with gouramis. Some fish are immune. I don't know your timeline for the addition of new fish. Although an aggressive bacterial infection can kill quick, too. Water change is always good. Best wishes


----------

